
Second dog tests positive for coronavirus as owners warned not to abandon pets - bdcravens
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/second-dog-tests-positive-for-coronavirus-as-owners-warned-not-to-abandon-pets-2020-03-20
======
tibbydudeza
Cats just wants to be our friends (toxoplasma Gondii).

